# fresh blood!



## punktech (Nov 12, 2006)

hey i stumbled upon this palce today when looking for theatre jokes to post on my TD's door, i figured it may be useful to sign-up since i'm a tech major and all.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

I hope that you wil be able to learn from all of us and that we might be able to learn from you.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## kingfisher1 (Nov 12, 2006)

howdy, i assume you found the numerous joke threads....?
btw, is the middle of nowwhere MA all that its cracked up to be?


----------



## punktech (Nov 12, 2006)

yes, i was directed to the many joke threads...thanks for the welcomes, btw. i figure it would be nice to stare my interests now, i mainly am into lighting design, but given that i have some experience in it, and my college's theatre dept is so small, i also do some stage management. what do y'all do out of curiousity???


----------



## punktech (Nov 12, 2006)

oh and the middle of nowhere in dear ol' Massachusetts is fine, if you have a 4x4 vechicle


----------



## Peter (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey, I'm from slightly off center of nowhere Massachusetts (Western Mass)! Although I am temporaraly in central mass for college! 

PM me if you'd like more details! 

Welcome to the forums!


----------

